# Layout Blind Deals



## money maker (Sep 28, 2007)

Where is the best places to find deals on blinds? I'm getting ready to buy another one to add to my collection. Any help would be good.

Thanks!!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Rogers sporting goods has some really good deals on layout blinds. Check out their page.


----------



## money maker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have already looked at their web page and didn't know if that was the best place to get it. Didn't know if there was any others?

Thanks Bud


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Most the deals that you will find are the blinds at cost so you will find that price at many sites or the retail cost give or take wat that store adds on to the retail


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

This is a good deal. Free shipping

http://www.reedssports.com/Product.taf? ... l&_ID=6060


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

www.rogerssportinggoods.com


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Hi,
I bought a field brown FA Pro Guide Eliminator for $119 from Roger's. Pretty good deal I thought. Nice blind too.
Good luck,
Dan*_


----------

